# Herbal Nerve.....anyone?



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I have finally decided to try something to manage my anxiety with the hopes that it will relieve some of my stress-induced IBS-D. Has anyone tried any herbal supplements to do this? I have been looking at one called herbal nerve that I want to try out. Kava kava, i have heard, it supposed ot be amazing but it is banned for now in Canada due to some studies that showed it resulted in liver damage. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

L-Theanine (amino acid) and GABA are 2 things you could try. Also, if you really want herbal, health food stores usually have several different combinations of herbs that are calming.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I have also read Kava Kava is supposed to help. But liver damage is not a fair trade off- just another source of stress! Yeesh!


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

The herbal nerve works wonders for me. it has been a miracle. I take it whenever i feel in a situation that I will get nervous and my IBS-D will act up, and I feel totally relaxed with no side effects.


----------

